# HEY MUSICIANS-POST A PHOTO OF YOUR INSTRUMENTS



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 31, 2011)

The title pretty much sums it up. If you have a musical weapon, post a photo of your baby here.

I shall start with my drumset (partial)





And my school's tenor set that i march.






Come on now, post some photos of your instruments. NOW >:I


----------



## Cyril (Oct 31, 2011)

Cool stuff, don't think I have any pics of my stuff on this computer though. And no camera either... and only one of 4 instruments with me at the moment... *sigh*
Remind me to post here later


----------



## Aidy (Oct 31, 2011)

MIDI controllers :3





keyboard





guitar


----------



## Namba (Oct 31, 2011)

Half my stuff is at "the basement" D: I'll see if I can find me some photos.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 31, 2011)

Aidy, is that a true cherry Les Paul, or a knock-off?


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 31, 2011)

i don't have pictures since i need my cam to charge but all i have is a m-audio keyrig 49 midi keyboard. use to have a left-handed Ibanez Gio with dimarzio evolution pick-ups which made them sing on my friend's huge marshall stack amps but i sold it about over year ago. i guess i can count my 240DF headphone as an instrument as well since i consider it and many studios across the world as a legendary precision instrument/tool for radio broadcasting,studio recording and live field work but sadly AKG discontinued it and was stupid on their part as well to do so since it was their best headphone ever made.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't have a camera at the moment, but here's an artists impression of my guitar:


----------



## Aidy (Oct 31, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> Aidy, is that a true cherry Les Paul, or a knock-off?



It's an Ephiphone Les Paul Special II, so kind of. It's pretty decent, I don't play much though. Saw some pretty cool guitars today by Fender that I might get if I get back into playing.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 31, 2011)

FUCK YOU CHROME DOUBLE POST, SORRY D:


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm a singer.


----------



## Razorscab (Nov 2, 2011)

My Dean Edge 09 bass guitar.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 3, 2011)

My Saz


----------



## SmeggyWulff (Nov 5, 2011)

Wouldn't this belong on the Blue Note board?


----------



## Vibgyor (Nov 5, 2011)

This is my instrument.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 5, 2011)

SmeggyWulff said:


> Wouldn't this belong on the Blue Note board?


 I was considering that, but idk. That are seems more oriented to user-wriitten music. It's a fine line, so i would hope to imagine this thread would be acceptable in eithr place.


----------



## SmeggyWulff (Nov 5, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> I was considering that, but idk. That are seems more oriented to user-wriitten music. It's a fine line, so i would hope to imagine this thread would be acceptable in eithr place.


 
Sounds like solid reasoning to me. I was honestly just curious.


----------



## Plantar (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't have any photos of my acoustic, but I took this with a shitty camera a while ago.





AND


----------



## DW_ (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm guessing softsynths don't count for shit in this thread. :<<<<<

But, if they do:














And a ton of vintage drum machine samples.


----------



## Plantar (Nov 6, 2011)

Someone else who uses Synth1? HELL YEAH


----------



## DW_ (Nov 6, 2011)

Crocodile said:


> Someone else who uses Synth1? HELL YEAH


Fuck yeah Synth1. One of the best things to come out of Japan thus far.


----------



## Bittertooth (Nov 6, 2011)

fruityloops.jpg


----------



## DW_ (Nov 6, 2011)

Bittertooth said:


> fruityloops.jpg


lmao.


----------



## Plantar (Nov 6, 2011)

TheDW said:


> Fuck yeah Synth1. One of the best things to come out of Japan thus far.


I gotta ask. What is Edirol Orchestra and is it free?


----------



## DW_ (Nov 6, 2011)

Crocodile said:


> I gotta ask. What is Edirol Orchestra and is it free?



Both Orchestral and Hyper Canvas were discontinued by Roland in 2005. And they were expensive.


----------



## Aden (Nov 6, 2011)

Oooold photo, but it still looks the same and I don't feel like taking a new one right now:






it's my baby~


----------



## DW_ (Nov 7, 2011)

Aden said:


> Oooold photo, but it still looks the same and I don't feel like taking a new one right now:
> 
> <aden's guitar>
> 
> it's my baby~



i jelly.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 7, 2011)

Aden said:


> Oooold photo, but it still looks the same and I don't feel like taking a new one right now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think my friend has the same model, but with floyd rose or something

gahh i can't remember

yours is better anyway beause well, wow that thing's jesus.


----------



## Aden (Nov 7, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> I think my friend has the same model, but with floyd rose or something



Not many Schecters come stock with a trem. I added this one (it's a Kahler) after a few years of having it.


----------

